# NView DualView per Hotykey umschalten



## Sliver (2. März 2006)

Grüße,

ich habe eine Gainward GeForce 6600 und habe meine Fernseher jetzt per S-Video (TV-Out) angeschlossen.
Die Dualanzeige per NView funktioniert einwandfrei und solange man in Windows ist kann man mit der Maus problemlos über beide "Desktops" ziehen.

Sobald ich aber eine Vollbild-Anwendung starte habe ich keine Chance mehr mit der Maus auf den anderen "Desktop" zukommen. - Gut so. 
Jetzt möchte aber gerne per Hotkey wechseln ohne das ich die Vollbildanzeige verlasse (bzw. minimiert), ist das möglich?

Wenn ja wie?


Vielen Dank im vorraus!


Sers
Sliver


----------



## AndreG (5. März 2006)

Hi,

Soweit ich weiß ist das nicht möglich. Habe auch 2 Monis hier und hab bisher noch nichts dazu gelesen.

Greetz Andre


----------

